# Grand Canyon Alpacka Raft



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Some good adventure'n there. Last time I went I remember my hippy friend following me into that wave/hole @ 3:30 and gettin a really good unintentional surf there. Probably the first bath he had in weeks.


----------



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

Way cool! How did you permit this?


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Since the this video thanks a respected outfitter for logistical help, and the second video in the series thanks the Park for its help in putting the trip together, the inference is that this was a permitted trip. 

However, I am interested in how that worked -- with coordination required between river and backcountry offices, and a launch from an area that would not lend itself to the ordinary check-in procedure. 

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweet. I want to try one of those little boats out.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

You guys did all that without starting a "whats it gonna be like" thread first? Wow,Nice,way to get after it. Definitely jealous.

Packrafts look soo fun. Is there anywhere in CO that even sells them? I still have yet to see one,in person.


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

Alpacka rafts are now made in Colorado. The owner, Sherry Tingey, moved the business from Anchorage, Alaska to the Mancos area a year or so back. I bought one from her while I was living in Alaska. It is fabulous for combination hiking/boating, such as treks in the Brooks Range that require lots of river crossings, etc. But they are now getting used as just really fun play boats, too.


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

BTW, I forgot to mention you can buy an Alpacka directly from the company. Just google their website.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I thought maybe the folks involved in this trip might have posted something about how they did the logistics, but I guess not.

As it happens, a contact in the Park Service at GC dropped me a note and explained how they worked this out between the River Office and Backcountry Office regarding permits. It's not a common request, but they evidently are trying to be flexible in working with folks on even unconventional means of access to the river portion of GCNP. 

The subject of packrafting didn't come up when setting up the new management plan, but did surface soon after the new CRMP was developed. So far, three different lottery winners have asked the Park to allow them to use their permit as part of a packraft trip. That was allowed with conditions. All packraft trips get a lot of pre-trip-planning input and face-to-face inspection from Rangers prior to their launch. They are allowed to use Wag bags and a somewhat smaller firepan, have to pack out waste, trash, and ashes, and do all the other usual stuff. They check in at Lees Ferry on the original launch date, and then use the river only on the days and places where a normal raft trip would have been had it continued from that launch date. 

The Park has also had a few packraft requests for short, mostly backpacking trips, where the packrafts are used mainly to cross the river or get to get to the next backpacking area. Those were authorized solely through a Backcountry Permit. 

It seems they would rather engage folks interested in packraft trips rather than have them try and do it without a permit. So far, the report is that everyone doing this has been good at working with the Park staff and seemed to genuinely follow all rules. 

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## rising.sun (Sep 27, 2009)

Rich - thanks for that info. As a regular backpacker in the Canyon, I have always contemplated a river crossing with a packraft, but figured the BO & Park Service would have some heartburn on it. Glad to know it is possible.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Part 2, Part 2!!
Nice video: ) Looking forward to the next one...I wanna see some Lava!


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Rich and others:

Park rules allow for packraft to be used w/out a river permit for backpacking and cross river travel. But your only allowed to paddle 6 miles. That's the max for your trip and if the rangers catch you doing more, you will be arrested and charged the same as you would if paddling the river without a river permit.


----------

